# US bought France-bound face masks for CASH from China



## Piotr

*US bought France-bound face masks for CASH from China – French official to RT*
1 Apr, 2020 20:29

The US bought out a planeload of Chinese-made face masks right on the tarmac just as the haul of the much needed protective gear was about to set off for France, the head of a French region told RT.
Facing shortages of protective equipment amid the coronavirus outbreak, France has turned to China to procure the much-needed face masks.

After French legislature adopted a law on the emergent medical situation, local authorities were able to place an order on the equipment in China, paying for it upfront. All in all, his and other regions ordered some 60 million masks, the head of the south-eastern Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur region Renaud Muselier told RT France on Wednesday.

_“The masks have been already produced and are currently in China. There are troubles with their delivery, though,”_ Muselier said, adding that the haul was set to arrive in France on Thursday evening.

The country, however, ran into unexpected logistics troubles and not-that-friendly competition from the US, Muselier revealed.

_*Today in the morning in China, the Americans bought out the French order for cash right on the tarmac. The France-bound plane departed to the US afterwards.*_

The local authorities will now have to stick to major logistics companies, Muselier said, to ensure that the haul is not outbid or bought out in the loading area again. He added that the delivery is now expected later this week.

The Americans are trying to procure any masks already available, disrupting deliveries to other nations, another report by French daily Liberation indicated.

_“They pay double and cash, even before seeing the goods,”_ an anonymous source told the newspaper.

The US is by far the worst pandemic-affected country in the world as its coronavirus tally is rapidly approaching the 200,000 mark and its death toll surpasses 4,100. France is badly hit by the outbreak as well, with over 50,000 cases registered and some 4,000 dead.





https://www.rt.com/news/484723-us-france-face-masks/

America first !






According to some US trolls Chinese products are substandard, but in reality most Chinese products have good quality. In every country there are both good and bad companies, good and bad products.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Khanivore

Piotr said:


> America first !
> View attachment 619956


Those scooters are made in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The French should simply sue the Chinese company for damages due to breach-of-contract. Oh wait...good luck winning that in Chinese kangaroo courts where red envelopes talk more than signed agreements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

..so the Chinese decided to renege on their agreement with the French for more cash - so how is this America's fault?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The French should simply sue the Chinese company for damages due to breach-of-contract. Oh wait...good luck winning that in Chinese kangaroo courts where red envelopes talk more than signed agreements.





dbc said:


> ..so the Chinese decided to renege on their agreement with the French for more cash - so how is this America's fault?



Do you guys have comprehension problems? Obviously the french became the middleman and made some quick bucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The French should simply sue the Chinese company for damages due to breach-of-contract. Oh wait...good luck winning that in Chinese kangaroo courts where red envelopes talk more than signed agreements.



Why did US buy masks that are claimed to be inferior and unnecessary?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> Do you guys have comprehension problems? Obviously the french became the middleman and made some quick bucks.



So the French are really complaining about their own citizens working against the safety/survival of their own country?

Really?

More like some Chinese company that was easily bribed...because they certainly don't care who gets it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> Do you guys have comprehension problems? Obviously the french became the middleman and made some quick bucks.



I read the OP twice and listened to Renaud Muselier's interview in French. Muselier did not say the French sold the masks to the Americans. Stop your lies please, the Chinese diverted a French consignment to the Americans for more cash. 

@Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Constantin84

Fake news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Why did US buy masks that are claimed to be inferior and unnecessary?



Probably to use as toilet paper, there is a shortage you know - problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

Fake news


----------



## Piotr

Khanivore said:


> Those scooters are made in China.









Hamartia Antidote said:


> The French should simply sue the Chinese company for damages due to breach-of-contract. Oh wait...good luck winning that in Chinese kangaroo courts where red envelopes talk more than signed agreements.



How do you know that there was any "breach-of-contract" ?



dbc said:


> ..so the Chinese decided to renege on their agreement with the French for more cash



Why are you saying that the Chinese decided to renege on agreement ? Do you know what the agreement was ? Did the agreement specify when masks will be delivered ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

dbc said:


> I read the OP twice and listened to Renaud Muselier's interview in French. Muselier did not say the French sold the masks to the Americans. Stop your lies please, the Chinese diverted a French consignment to the Americans for more cash.
> 
> @Vergennes



Indeed,the Chinese sold a French bound order just because a third party offered probably twice the paid amount right away without even checking the merchandise. End of the story. Money above everything else...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eldamar

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The French should simply sue the Chinese company for damages due to breach-of-contract. Oh wait...good luck winning that in Chinese kangaroo courts where red envelopes talk more than signed agreements.


= red herring.


The point is the US is on a propaganda campaign to discredit the Chinese, yet does the opposite behind the scenes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Piotr said:


> How do you know that there was any "breach-of-contract" ?



It says the equipment was *prepaid for* and the plane was *supposed to fly to France*...which means there was a firm order contracted. The whole thing nullified with a "suitcase full of money" thrown at somebody at the last minute.


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The French should simply sue the Chinese company for damages due to breach-of-contract. Oh wait...good luck winning that in Chinese kangaroo courts where red envelopes talk more than signed agreements.


Ooo come on bro, US is so desperate and willing to pay double, France is an American colony, I am sure they will understand. But but what happened to No Chinese made goods..... I don't understand....



Piotr said:


> View attachment 619965
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that there was any "breach-of-contract" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you saying that the Chinese decided to renege on agreement ? Do you know what the agreement was ? Did the agreement specify when masks will be delivered ?


Most likely the delivery period is not specified, so until they reach French soil, those goods are not for France, the manufacturer simply let US jump queue when they paid double.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

dbc said:


> I read the OP twice and listened to Renaud Muselier's interview in French. Muselier did not say the French sold the masks to the Americans. Stop your lies please, the Chinese diverted a French consignment to the Americans for more cash.
> 
> 
> Hamartia Antidote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the French are really complaining about their own citizens working against the safety/survival of their own country?
> 
> Really?
> 
> More like some Chinese company that was easily bribed...because they certainly don't care who gets it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vergennes
Click to expand...


We don't do deliveries, it's a french cargo plane. Does it make sense to you that the french paid cash upfront, flew all the way to China, did not get the goods, but somehow they decided to fly the goods to America?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244294199551365121

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dbc

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> We don't do deliveries, it's a french cargo plane. Does it make sense to you that the french paid cash upfront, flew all the way to China, did not get the goods, but somehow they decided to fly the goods to America?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244294199551365121



Stop your lies the tweet from Air France is completely unrelated to the topic.
It’s a thank you from Air France to French medical personnel.

@AgNoStiC MuSliM please can you do something about the blatant repeated lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

American life is more important than French life.

What a sad story.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dbc

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> American life is more important than French life.
> 
> What a sad story.



Indeed the story of Chinese greed and lack of ethics is sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIA Mole

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> American life is more important than French life.
> 
> What a sad story.



I had young white child tell me that 1 American life is worth 1 million iraqi lives


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

dbc said:


> Stop your lies the tweet from Air France is completely unrelated to the topic.
> It’s a thank you from Air France to French medical personnel.
> 
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM please can you do something about the blatant repeated lies.



completely unrelated to the topic? LOL

if you can't read french, there is Google translate you know?

first paragraph in English

_"Our first Boeing 777 Cargo has just arrived in #ParisCDG with nearly 100 tons of medical equipment on board, including 5 million masks."_

wonder why they gave a think tank title to such an illiterate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daghalodi

This is outrageous!!

France needs to hold China accountable for this.


----------



## dbc

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> completely unrelated to the topic? LOL
> 
> if you can't read french, there is Google translate you know?
> 
> first paragraph in English
> 
> _"Our first Boeing 777 Cargo has just arrived in #ParisCDG with nearly 100 tons of medical equipment on board, including 5 million masks."_
> 
> wonder why they gave a think tank title to such an illiterate.



yes a random AF cargo plane arrived with supplies ...how is it related to this incident of diverted supplies?are you suggesting this aircraft flew to the United States with its cargo of 5 million masks and tweeted a tribute to French hospital workers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Han Patriot said:


> Most likely the delivery period is not specified, so until they reach French soil, those goods are not for France, the manufacturer simply let US jump queue when they paid double.


Exactly what happened..


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

dbc said:


> yes a random AF cargo plane arrived with supplies ...how is it related to this incident of diverted supplies?are you suggesting this aircraft flew to the United States with its cargo of 5 million masks and tweeted a tribute to French hospital workers?



Trying to change subject? I thought we were talking about your illiteracy in French.

if you wish to continue the discussion on topic, you have to undo the ratings first and apologize to me. Otherwise I wouldn't consider debating with you worthy of my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryan

dbc said:


> yes a random AF cargo plane arrived with supplies ...how is it related to this incident of diverted supplies?are you suggesting this aircraft flew to the United States with its cargo of 5 million masks and tweeted a tribute to French hospital workers?


Dear Mods, @WebMaster , @IRFAN ALI BALOCH , @The Eagle :
It is my observation that one of PDF TTAs has been abusing its power and privilege for quite a long time. This TTA has churned out negative marks to different opinions and at the same time marked positive on some of worthless propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dbc

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> Trying to change subject? I thought we were talking about your illiteracy in French.
> 
> if you wish to continue the discussion on topic, you have to undo the ratings first and apologize to me. Otherwise I wouldn't consider debating with you worthy of my time.



I've tagged the mods let them decide if the ratings is undeserved.



Ryan said:


> Dear Mods, @WebMaster , @IRFAN ALI BALOCH , @The Eagle :
> It is my observation that one of PDF TTAs has been abusing its power and privilege for quite a long time. This TTA has churned out negative marks to different opinions and at the same time marked positive on some of worthless propaganda.



The negative rating was for insults - he called me illiterate and other names. This is against forum rules thus the negative rating.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Ryan

dbc said:


> I've tagged the mods let them decide if the ratings is undeserved.
> 
> 
> 
> The negative rating was for insults - he called me illiterate and other names. This is against forum rules thus the negative rating.


How many did you give out the negative ratings in this thread alone? Are all those be because of "insult"?
To be exact, how about his one below?
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/us-b...r-cash-from-china.659438/page-2#post-12195292

besides, his calling you "illiterate " is just an subjective perception or an opinion, not necessarily an insult

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dbc

Ryan said:


> How many did you give out the negative ratings in this thread alone? Are all those be because of "insult"?
> To be exact, how about his one below?
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/us-b...r-cash-from-china.659438/page-2#post-12195292
> 
> besides, his calling you "illiterate " is just an subjective perception or an opinion, not necessarily an insult



If you have a problem with me take it to the GHQ please.


----------



## Ryan

dbc said:


> If you have a problem with me take it to the GHQ please.


I will start from the crime scene. If it is necessary, I will bring it to GHQ.
@WebMaster , @Horus , @The Eagle , @dbc , @大汉奸柳传志



> dbc:
> I've tagged the mods let them decide if the ratings is undeserved.
> The negative rating was for insults - he called me illiterate and other names. This is against forum rules thus the negative rating.


How many did you give out the negative ratings in this thread alone? Are all those be because of "insult"?
To be exact, how about his one below?
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/us-b...r-cash-from-china.659438/page-2#post-12195292

besides, his calling you "illiterate " is just an subjective perception or an opinion, not necessarily an insult

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dbc

Ryan said:


> I will start from the crime scene. If it is necessary, I will bring it to GHQ.
> @WebMaster , @Horus , @The Eagle , @dbc , @大汉奸柳传志



As you wish! but hey I don't care, If I get banned It will be for the first time since I joined in 2009!!
Besides, my time is worth serious money in the real world so a ban will be my cue to move on, never to return.

..and I will have you to thank for the impetus!

CIAO and good luck!


----------



## Ryan

dbc said:


> As you wish! but hey I don't care, If I get banned It will be for the first time since I joined in 2009!!
> Besides, my time is worth serious money in the real world so a ban will be my cue to move on, never to return.
> 
> ..and I will have you to thank for the impetus!
> 
> CIAO and good luck!


Why would you think you will get banned? Shouldn't you expect a gold medal for what you have done so good as you furiously defend yourself? or deep inside, you know you have done sh*tload of propaganda. Hence, you have the hunch of getting banned.

But hey, instead of getting banned, I do not think you are worth of the title of TTA. that is just my opinion though.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dbc

Ryan said:


> Why would you think you will get banned? Shouldn't you expect a gold medal for what you have done so good as you furiously defend yourself? or deep inside, you know you have done sh*tload of propaganda. Hence, you have the hunch of getting banned.
> 
> But hey, instead of getting banned, I do not think you are worth of the title of TTA. that is just my opinion though.



If I do get banned it will not be because of anything I have posted. It stems from a realization that my time on PDF is wasted on people that are fixed, unwilling and unable to accept anything that does not correspond with their world view.

As for my TTA status, I didn't ask for it, I woke up one morning it was there. I won't miss it if its stripped from me. I know more about US combat aircraft, tactics , training and weapons than anyone here and hence my TTA designation. But since you wouldn't know the difference between a bunt and a putt you are probably less valuable to this military forum.

I can tell you the J-20 can't bunt!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> *We don't do deliveries*, it's a french cargo plane. Does it make sense to you that the french paid cash upfront, flew all the way to China, did not get the goods, but somehow they decided to fly the goods to America?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244294199551365121



Um no it does not make sense because here is a *Chinese* cargo plane landing in France a *WEEK AGO *with masks and other items





Maybe France has Chinese characters on their freighters now...

Of course this is from China Global Television Network *so maybe it shouldn't be trusted* as it is a perpetual spewer of FAKE NEWS..


----------



## Han Patriot

Daghalodi said:


> This is outrageous!!
> 
> France needs to hold China accountable for this.


Not US?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Han Patriot said:


> Not US?



No!! Because China messed up the deal.


----------



## Han Patriot

Daghalodi said:


> No!! Because China messed up the deal.


Unless China failed to deliver on the contract date, we did not **** up. US is paying double to jump queue. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Han Patriot said:


> Unless China failed to deliver on the contract date, we did not **** up. US is paying double to jump queue. Lol



Thats just poor bussiness ethics from China.


----------



## Han Patriot

Daghalodi said:


> Thats just poor bussiness ethics from China.


Come on.... Money talks.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

dbc said:


> Indeed the story of Chinese greed and lack of ethics is sad.


Even France and America is Greedy for money


----------



## Daghalodi

Han Patriot said:


> Come on.... Money talks.



Thats why I said poor bussiness ethics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Um no it does not make sense because here is a *Chinese* cargo plane landing in France a *WEEK AGO *with masks and other items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe France has Chinese characters on their freighters now...
> 
> Of course this is from China Global Television Network *so maybe it shouldn't be trusted* as it is a perpetual spewer of FAKE NEWS..



that was either a donation or France rented cargo plane from Chinese companies, I'd still consider that french. they rent Russian cargos too

http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/g...ques-chinois-par-avion-30-03-2020-8290713.php

right now facemasks can pretty much sell themselves, you tell me why on earth would China run errand of a delivery boy in such a seller's market. You want it? fly your own plane here to get it. simple as that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Char

dbc said:


> Indeed the story of Chinese greed and lack of ethics is sad.



Story of life!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ryan said:


> Dear Mods, @WebMaster , @IRFAN ALI BALOCH , @The Eagle :
> It is my observation that one of PDF TTAs has been abusing its power and privilege for quite a long time. This TTA has churned out negative marks to different opinions and at the same time marked positive on some of worthless propaganda.



Please reach GHQ Section, post a thread, share details of your concern along with links to the relevant post so that matter be resolved accordingly. I don't see that discussing all that on open forum will bring any good.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245412332362137600

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

*Avoid personal attacks and also use rating in appropriate manner. *
ThinkTank Analysts and other title holders better read "_Criteria __for rating members"_ in their respective sanctums and common members are instructed to read "_Forum book"_ from last section of the forum.

Members, both title holders and other participants can tag me in GHQ thread and can ask for ratings to be either reversed or maintained.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245582030026330112


----------

